# NOT a joke - 80 CENT Uber trips in U.S.A.



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

So..... How would you like to make 80 cents for a trip? Don't forget, this 80 cents will need to pay for gas that you will use to get to the pax and to give him a ride and you will need to pay income tax on this.......... scratch that, after standard mileage deduction you will actually have a debt so no income tax due. Just wondering, why won't the IRS get pissed off that people make $ (oops, I meant a cent sign, not a dollar sign) but they don't pay taxes because it costs them more to make that money then what they get paid? Anyways, oh, remember, save some of the money from that 80 cents for maintenance and for a new car eventually down the road. And then whatever is left, you can bring home, feed your family, pay rent, have a nice vacation (maybe email Kalanick and ask him where he goes for vacation so you can go to same nice places). After all, you can afford it.

If you would like to make that whooping 80 cents per trip, just move to Austin, Tx. The new minimum fare is $2. Take away $1 for the safe rides fee and you are left with a $1. 20% Uber cut and you get your 80 cents.

Just images what riches are awaiting you when you make lets say 50 minimumfare trips a day. Wow...... $40 (just subtract gas, maintnace, don't worry about taxes). Can you imagine the lavish life style you can have with that money?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a total abuse towards the drivers.
IMO, Uber is destroying itself...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you serious? 2 dollar minimums. No way.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

billybengal said:


> So..... How would you like to make 80 cents for a trip? Don't forget, this 80 cents will need to pay for gas that you will use to get to the pax and to give him a ride and you will need to pay income tax on this.......... scratch that, after standard mileage deduction you will actually have a debt so no income tax due. Just wondering, why won't the IRS get pissed off that people make $ (oops, I meant a cent sign, not a dollar sign) but they don't pay taxes because it costs them more to make that money then what they get paid? Anyways, oh, remember, save some of the money from that 80 cents for maintenance and for a new car eventually down the road. And then whatever is left, you can bring home, feed your family, pay rent, have a nice vacation (maybe email Kalanick and ask him where he goes for vacation so you can go to same nice places). After all, you can afford it.
> 
> If you would like to make that whooping 80 cents per trip, just move to Austin, Tx. The new minimum fare is $2. Take away $1 for the safe rides fee and you are left with a $1. 20% Uber cut and you get your 80 cents.
> 
> Just images what riches are awaiting you when you make lets say 50 minimumfare trips a day. Wow...... $40 (just subtract gas, maintnace, don't worry about taxes). Can you imagine the lavish life style you can have with that money?


We are almost there in Dallas market @ .68 per mile which includes 20% Uber commission.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Are you serious? 2 dollar minimums. No way.


Dallas has a $3.50 minimum $1.00 base fare.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's just a matter of time before this spreads. Austin has a $1 base and $1.10 a mile + SRF so practically no trip will fall into that $2 minimum (aside from short trips going a few blocks). As rates get cut though, more minimums for longer rides will start to creep in. It happens that way in every market where it's tried.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

New official theme song:






(Give it away, y'all!!!!$


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Because they can.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Dallas has a $3.50 minimum $1.00 base fare.


Unbelievable


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Austin's $2 minimum is cheaper than bus fare. Expect a whole new demographic to start making themselves at home in your clean (not for long) back seat, one after the other, 80 cents for up to four.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Unbelievable


Yep! They cut Uber X Uberselect & UberXL


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

billybengal said:


> So..... How would you like to make 80 cents for a trip? Don't forget, this 80 cents will need to pay for gas that you will use to get to the pax and to give him a ride and you will need to pay income tax on this.......... scratch that, after standard mileage deduction you will actually have a debt so no income tax due. Just wondering, why won't the IRS get pissed off that people make $ (oops, I meant a cent sign, not a dollar sign) but they don't pay taxes because it costs them more to make that money then what they get paid? Anyways, oh, remember, save some of the money from that 80 cents for maintenance and for a new car eventually down the road. And then whatever is left, you can bring home, feed your family, pay rent, have a nice vacation (maybe email Kalanick and ask him where he goes for vacation so you can go to same nice places). After all, you can afford it.
> 
> If you would like to make that whooping 80 cents per trip, just move to Austin, Tx. The new minimum fare is $2. Take away $1 for the safe rides fee and you are left with a $1. 20% Uber cut and you get your 80 cents.
> 
> Just images what riches are awaiting you when you make lets say 50 minimumfare trips a day. Wow...... $40 (just subtract gas, maintnace, don't worry about taxes). Can you imagine the lavish life style you can have with that money?


^^^
DAMN!!!
When is this gonna stop? 
I mean... something that's normally pretty inconsequential happening like a bent rim or having to have a windshield bullseye cosmetically fixed can turn into a major part of your income... even a set of windshield wipers which is so basic. 
People just can't work like this.
It's just not feasible.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Austin's $2 minimum is cheaper than bus fare. Expect a whole new demographic to start making themselves at home in your clean (not for long) back seat, one after the other, 80 cents for up to four.


not really. You can go pretty far on a bus. Cant go too far at all with a $2 min. not even 2 miles right?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Except that your Uber fare provides four seats. A bus fare only gives one seat per fare.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

To be honest..... I didn't notice one thing, one little detail that actually makes it fair to the driver. It's the percentage. On the minimum fare Uber gets 60%, driver gets 40%.
Now it's fair ;-)
Ok, ok, but no more sarcasm, let me be serious for a minute. Two things, 60% for Uber, 40% for the driver. Doesn't that just make you angry?
And now the second thing...... the f****ing percentage would not be fair even if it was the other way around!!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Guess we know WHY Uber was advertising so hard in gas stations and everywhere they could to flood the market with more drivers. They KNEW they were going to lose a bunch when they cut rates.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Austin's $2 minimum is cheaper than bus fare. Expect a whole new demographic to start making themselves at home in your clean (not for long) back seat, one after the other, 80 cents for up to four.


Hey Drive777! You point out something in your post which may be what motivates "Authorities" to legislate a floor price

At that rate, UBERX is absurdly cheaper than Bus travel- for a group of 4, there are no words to describe how unrealistic the return to a driver is.

Most UBERX drivers do a damn good job. Along with the ease of the App, it's a pretty seductive alternative to hauling one's cheap ass to a Bus Stop rain, hail or shine. Mass transit systems are neccesary to ensure efficient use of congested roads but folk will quickly migrate to UBERX when given a taste of the alternative

At what point, when Bus Operators start experiencing dropping patronage, and traffic planners are left with growing traffic jams of UBERX cars do Authorities enforce a demarcation line between Bus and UBERX prices?


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

That will never happen, Sydney.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> At that rate, UBERX is absurdly cheaper than Bus travel- for a group of 4, there are no words to describe how unrealistic the return to a driver is.





Drive777 said:


> Except that your Uber fare provides four seats. A bus fare only gives one seat per fare.


Uber is not cheaper than public bus transportation. If it was, why would anybody hop on the bus just to get off at a bus stop when they could uber from front door to front door?

Uber is cheaper for 4 people going short distances only. But if you get bus passes where you can get unlimited rides then its no way Uber is cheaper. Uber prices are low, but its not that low. When it REALLY gets that low, nobody will ride the public train or bus NOR will people actually own cars anymore. That's what Uber wants, but it'll NEVER happen. They would literally have to lower rates to about $36cents/mile, 2 cent/minute with no base,and $1min. Even the dumbest of the dumb wont drive for that low a rate. But anybody who's driving for les than $1mile proves just how many potential 36cent/mile drivers are out there

http://www.capmetro.org/fares/


----------



## Tampa driver (Oct 5, 2014)

I believe the ($1.00) safe ride fee should go to the driver, after all, the safety to the passenger is performed and assured by the driver not by uber


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> That will never happen, Sydney.


UberPool also gets prices down to bus ticket prices.

It's the door-to-door service that folk will pay the extra for.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tampa driver said:


> I believe the ($1.00) safe ride fee should go to the driver, after all, the safety to the passenger is performed and assured by the driver not by uber


Isn't the $1.00 fee supposed to go to the Goldman Sachs / Uber owned insurance company James River?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Why even drive? As soon as people stop driving economic forces will bring the rates up. 

*****ing about this is the same argument the fast food workers are making. Dont like the low pay... stop doing it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> Why even drive? As soon as people stop driving economic forces will bring the rates up.
> 
> *****ing about this is the same argument the fast food workers are making. Dont like the low pay... stop doing it.


Problem is for some it's the only means at the time to be able to put food on their table or buy necessities. Uber knows this and blatantly exploits these people.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Problem is for some it's the only means at the time to be able to put food on their table or buy necessities. Uber knows this and blatantly exploits these people.


I find that hard to belive. Uber was not around 5 years ago. Warehouses are typically always hiring at $12 per hour.

No one should be Ubering full time. Walmart is a better choice than .80 a mile $2 min.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

zMann said:


> It's a total abuse towards the drivers.
> IMO, Uber is destroying itself...


^^^
More like destroying the drivers.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> More like destroying the drivers.


Destroying drivers = Destroying Uber.
There no business without good employees and vice versa.
Business Guidelines


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> DAMN!!!
> When is this gonna stop?
> I mean... something that's normally pretty inconsequential happening like a bent rim or having to have a windshield bullseye cosmetically fixed can turn into a major part of your income... even a set of windshield wipers which is so basic.
> ...


Don't know - It really looks like Uber is targeting and heading for the bottom

Riding yesterday - here is the total cost of an Uber trip I took - taken from my bank account website:









Ok - It was a minimum fare but not in the US - but we are heading there. (BTW - I did tip the driver).


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is not cheaper than public bus transportation. If it was, why would anybody hop on the bus just to get off at a bus stop when they could uber from front door to front door?


The value is in short distances across downtown and uptown business districts, one or two miles can take you a long way compared to designated bus stops. You get picked up where you want, dropped off where you want, no sitting in an overcrowded bus -- plus you can bring along three friends for free.

If enough riders did that, and a driver was caught in the flow of short trip after short trip, he's beating up his car, taking five fares an hour for what, $5 or $6 total net before expenses? That's an invitation for regulation if you ask me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What I'd like to know is, who is still driving in these rock bottom markets?
Here in Charlotte, the famous .75 mile, $4 minimum (before UberRape).

I look at these guys and it would be hard to squeeze an 86 IQ out of any two combined.
My guess is, no one literate is driving in the rock bottom markets, and attrition must be through the roof.
I see pax standing for long periods in Uptown Charlotte. 
They must have time to burn.
And of course I'm at a cabstand part of three empty starving cabs.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What I'd like to know is, who is still driving in these rock bottom markets?
> Here in Charlotte, the famous .75 mile, $4 minimum (before UberRape).
> 
> I look at these guys and it would be hard to squeeze an 86 IQ out of any two combined.
> ...


Honors college graduate. Pretty decent IQ. Uber driver. Why? Haven't found a company I want to be with yet (or they haven't wanted me yet). Dig doing this just because it's less stressful than my last two corporate jobs. Uber is $1, Lyft is $.75. Satisfied with it for the time being.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

how is that small business working out for you? are you glad you are in control?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Satisfied with it for the time being.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


>


Perhaps but I'm not really. I also have a sugar daddy who drives UberSUV so I can keep most of my UberX money for myself. Lol jk


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I will be driving for the loss. DH and I file jointly to IRS. My calculation will offset the income so taxes will be lower in April.

Just hope I am right.


----------

